# magnavox vcr/dvd recorder



## pet160 (Dec 5, 2009)

just bought this magnavox vcr/dvd player/ recorder, had cable box installed, cannot get vcr to record, shows on vcr that it is recording, but does not show on tv screen, tried tape after "recording", did not record..thanks


----------



## alcaison (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a Magnavox model ZV427MG9 A .I recently bought a Mitsubishi 73"tv. and connected the vcr/dvd combo to it. The closed captioning does not appear on the vcr recordings(it does on the dvd) and it appears on the vcr when it is connected to another tv.I'm hearing impaired and must have cc.Does anyone have any idea what the problem is.The Mitubishi has closed captioning on its broadcasts.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

There is must be something going wrong. First check the cables are plug in proper port.


----------



## alcaison (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for responding,but i have learned that the problem is with the tv,which is new and is digital. Mitsubishi informed me that their new digital tv's aren't built to show closed captioning on vcr recordings(analog),only picture,because they assumed noone owns a vcr anymore.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

alcaison said:


> Thanks for responding,but i have learned that the problem is with the tv,which is new and is digital. Mitsubishi informed me that their new digital tv's aren't built to show closed captioning on vcr recordings(analog),only picture,because they assumed noone owns a vcr anymore.


Yes, ofcourse we are living in next generation digital technology era and I think no have VCR. Best of luck.


----------

